# What a lousy day to be smoking.



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

http://weather.msn.com/local.aspx?wealocations=wc:USVA0320

I just finished putting 3 whole packers, 2 butts, and 2 turkey breasts on Petunia.  Its raining and cool with mud up to the axles.  I still have 3 racks of spares to do later.  I'll post some pics when its save to take the camera out.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay, first pics.  Had to convert the shed into a kitchen.  Didnt want to track in and out of the house.  The wife would have killed me.  Anyway, more to come.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2006)

It is indeed a nasty day to be out Bill!  Oh well I'd rather be doing that than be at work!


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 8, 2006)

Lookin good so far... Did someone get a label maker for his birthday?? :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill, it beats the hell out of working in the rain! Nice looking cook so far!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks good to me.  Good save.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 8, 2006)

That is a good day to be smoking around these parts...Looking good Bill


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, just got the ribs trimmed and in WRO.  Letting them sit for a while before loading them.  The Turkeys are just starting to get a gold color to them.  Not as hard to keep the temps on the smoker as I thought it would be today.  Holding at a steady 225*.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Ah, progress pics.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2006)

Dang brother you're a cooking maniac today!


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 8, 2006)

That is fine progress. 8)


----------



## Finney (Nov 8, 2006)

Looking good Bill.    Too bad Larry won't let me send you rub. :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looking good Bill.    Too bad Larry won't let me send you rub. :roll:


----------



## Finney (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Looking good Bill.    Too bad Larry won't let me send you rub. :roll:



We'll work something out.
Just don't let Larry find out.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO PROBLEM!


----------



## Finney (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought "Grease" was the word.  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looking good Bill.    Too bad Larry won't let me send you rub. :roll:



Typical Lib liar........  

For the record, Finney can send his rub to whomever he would like to!  Who am I to say any different?  If it makes him feel any better I have both Finney Rub #1 & #2 at home that I could send Bill if you'd like.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2006)

Send me finney#2!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That works too Larry, while your sending them include a BIG bottle of the WRO.  Just ran out today  .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1qujsbde]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That works too Larry, while your sending them include a BIG bottle of the WRO.  Just ran out today  .[/quote:1qujsbde]

Anyway you could send me a big BJ in return??  You were just at my house this weekend, why didn't you get some then???  Everyone else did, they were smart!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

I got the bold from ya, didnt realize that I needed more original.  I cant help it if my customers like your rub. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I got the bold from ya, didnt realize that I needed more original.  I cant help it if my customers like your rub. :roll:



I thought you got some rub, I just couldn't remember.  Gary kept giving me beer after beer, I think he was trying to get me drunk.......


----------



## wittdog (Nov 8, 2006)

Looking good BTG...I don't have any Finney rub...but I do have some Bill the Grill Guy rub I"m using on a brisket this weekend,


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looking good BTG...I don't have any Finney rub...but I do have some Bill the Grill Guy rub I"m using on a brisket this weekend,



Wahoo, my first official test!  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I between making sausage I'll see what I can do..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm a good tester too and use my camera quite often!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me see how bad Wittdog bashes me and I may send some to ya  .


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, the ribs are done and the butts are foiled along with the briskets.  Foodsavers all around when everything comes out.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks great Bill!  Ribs look perfect!


----------



## Finney (Nov 8, 2006)

Man I wish I was at Bill's house right now.... I'm hungry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Looks great Bill!  Ribs look perfect!



I'll second that!!  Great job Bill, you're going to have some happy customers!


----------



## Larry D. (Nov 8, 2006)

Beautiful color on those ribs!   [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice job again Bill!


----------



## Rob D. (Nov 9, 2006)

boy those look really good....good thing i'm on a laptop right now, 'cause i would've just busted my teeth on a regular crt.......

Rob


----------



## wittdog (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow..guess it was a pretty good day to be smoking..looks great..Hope that rub works as well for me


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks great Bill!!!!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guys.  It turned out sunny late yesterday afternoon.  The ground was still a mess but the smoke kept rolling.  Finally finished vacum sealing around 8pm.


----------

